# Canon 430 III-RT Overheat Protection Issue



## Sabaki (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi everybody 

I've just picked up a 430 III-RT to use as a secondary flash unit along side my 600RT. 

I've been reading some user reviews and although the majority of users agree this is a great flash, there are others who have written that the overheat protection mode is a fail. Apparently it kicks in after about 32 cycles and falls well short of the 430 II's performance. 

Can anybody guide on this and whether there's been firmware fixes to address this? I couldn't find anything on the net. 

Thanks all


----------

